# Feeding calf's



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My 2 calf's are 3&4 months old, both are off milk and have been eating bag starter feed very good for 2 months now...

Question ....

I bought 13% grower mix from CPC Carolina, can I feed them too much of this ??

On a side note this mix is so much better priced compared to store bought bag feed, smells like fermented cow feed should and @ 160$ for a 1600lb sack I can afford to feed them as much as they want...

They are pined in a lot with free choice hay & water, I don't have a creep feeder, I cut a barrel in half and have been dumping 3/4 of a 5gl bucket in it every day, they always eat it all... can I feed them too much of will they only eat as much as they want??

They are looking very good and gaining weight, even starting to look fat, their poop looks normal, and they drink plenty of water, I just don't want to rush things and make them sick...

I'll post some pics of them later..

Thanks, Chris


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

The sign is in the hooves. Watch for foundering/laminitis, where hooves start curving and look like they have a bunch of press on nails over lapping. The undersides will be soft and swollen looking, should be a groove. Google healthy hooves and you'll see what I'm talking about.

To help against foundering, feed them in a concrete pad so they wear their hooves since they are penned up. You're essentially feedlotting them.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

This is my heifer when I got her and 1yr later, she is turning into a nice one, I think she will make a good mama, plan to AI her later to something good, with a small patch like this I can micro manage and have some good meat in the freezer and a few nice cows some day maybe...


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Is the heifer a Gelbvieh/Angus cross?

Don't see any reason to cut back right now but rich carb diets can cause founder. If in doubt, cut back on rations. Pour a concrete pad so they will trim hooves will help.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

She is said to be all Angus.....


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Update, my calf's are doing great but I have a question...

Why do they both have big pot belly's....

They are getting 1/2 5gal bucket of 13% grower daily between the two of them...


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

SCtrailrider said:


> Update, my calf's are doing great but I have a question...
> 
> Why do they both have big pot belly's....
> 
> They are getting 1/2 5gal bucket of 13% grower daily between the two of them...


Are you feeding any hay? We call it hay bellies when we started feeding hay when the pastures were done.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Common in bottle calves. They eventually grow out of it or rather grow into it. It's hard to tell but it could be they didn't get enough nutrition when younger or don't convert feed into pounds very well. Another possibility is they just are full of hay and water and haven't chewed the cud yet. Post pictures of them profile and from the rear.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Didn't read all the post so I hope I am not repeating. By UT Knoxville guidelines you are feeding way too much, likely causing the bloat. As a rule, on an average framed calf <600lbs feed 2-3 pounds per day if there is a continuous source of good hay. From a buyers perspective being fleshly and over-dressed is more of a red flag than a slightly light calf.


----------

